# I inadvertenly may have built a "dream bike"



## canyonchaser (Jun 14, 2011)

I didn't mean too. Really I didn't. Years ago I picked up a very nice Euskaltel-Euskaldi replica Orbea Starship with full Columbus tubing - amazing bike my only complaint was that it was an aluminium frame which kinda started bothering me after centuries (on which I did many).

Here it is not long after I purchased the bike;









After more than 10,000 miles my eye started to wander towards Carbon Fiber. More compliance, less buzzy, so I started poking around looking for frames thinking that all my Dura-Ace stuff on the Orbea was still in great shape so I could just move that to a new chassis. For probably the same reasons many of you probably decided on your Look, I decided on and then found an immaculate, unused 586 Origin.

But it didn't stop there - Oh no. To get my seating position correct, I needed a longer stem - and if I'm getting a longer stem, I may as well upgrade to the 31.8 handlebar - so why not the Aero Easton EC-90? I mean I loved my old-school EC-90 on the Orbea...

But then the simple, silver WH-7800 wheels didn't look quite right, but they were straight and true and plenty strong - until I stumbled across an immaculate, unused set of WH-7850-50's for a price that was almost too good to be true. How could I say no? Well, I couldn't. Now, what started out as a simple frame swap has really turned into something pretty amazing - a dream-bike of sorts. 










The only parts that made the transition were the brakes, crank, pedals, derailleurs, computer and oddly enough, the seat bag. But wow! What a ride! I s'pect I'll be putting many more miles on this one.

And because I'm pretty geeked-out right now, here's a pic from todays ride. 









dp


----------



## nyvram (Apr 11, 2002)

gorgeous bike!


----------



## sp3000 (Jul 10, 2007)

Looks awesome! Only thing left to do on that is line up the logos on the tyres!

Enjoy and I'm sure you'll have many many happy miles on it!


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful !!!
Same paint scheme as my 585. 
But wait, what stem is that on there?


----------



## twiggy73 (Jan 19, 2010)

Awsome ride Looks Great 

great to see it out and about in the hills 

Happy riding 

Twiggy


----------



## nyvram (Apr 11, 2002)

i really really like those wheels on that bike. the more i look the more i like!


----------



## Johnpembo73 (Jul 28, 2011)

What a stunning looking bike!!!!:thumbsup:


----------

